# insurance for house



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Time to renew insurance for a 3br house I have in Perdido Bay Golf club, Pensacola. Now paying $1,411 but would like to save if possible. Any suggestions?
Bill


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*House*

Wish mine was that low!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wugitus said:


> wish mine was that low!


 
*yep^^^^^^*


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BILL, doubt you will get any lower, if so most likely not the hassle.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill,

Misty Simons
Florida Insurance Agency
6231 N “W” Street
Pensacola, Florida 32505
850-473-2226 (phone)


Great person to work with. She has done really well with my primary and rental properties.

Mike


----------

